# Pressure guage values



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone know where on the guage 9 bar would be? 12 o clock? Perhaps its the same as the Dual Boiler guage.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You should ask sage if they can tell you, failing that get a pressure measuring portafilter. The Sage gauges all have non linear scales, so I would not be inclined to trust them without checking anyway.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's not that bad actually. When the needle is vertical the pressure is 9 to 10 bar. Probably nearer 9. It's not that easy to pick frames from a video. 2nd on the bottom row is very near to where the OPV opens.

John

-


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

ajohn said:


> <img alt="BEpressures_v01b.thumb.jpg.5ad315ad25ffc8e3173d8385cd592565.jpg" data-fileid="32511" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/BEpressures_v01b.thumb.jpg.5ad315ad25ffc8e3173d8385cd592565.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> It's not that bad actually. When the needle is vertical the pressure is 9 to 10 bar. Probably nearer 9. It's not that easy to pick frames from a video. 2nd on the bottom row is very near to where the OPV opens.
> John
> -


Thanks for this. Really useful. Have you done these comparisons yourself? Answers my question perfectly!

The only issue is that I was asking so that I could install it on my Sage DTP and maybe have a go at reducing the OPV to 9 bar or lower.

I thought the DTP would have the same group head as the BE. But from the inside of the machine they are not the same. The BE has a custom outlet for the pressure guage. The DTP doesn't. I can still install the guage but after the pump rather than to show actual pressure in the group head like the DTP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The only thing about those pressure reading is that I think the Sage one has more lag than the wrekin one I compared it with. It's a pretty safe bet with Sage that needle vertical will be close to 9bar also that the opv will limit to 15bar.

When I brew on the DB it's 6 secs of pre infusion and the bulk of the other 24sec is at 8 and a bit bar. Not 9 as from looking inside some one has adjusted it. If you try this mod on the DPT or BE you will get lots going into the drip tray as that is where it dumps the over pressure. They don't really intend for it to open.

Profitec and maybe others dump it back to the inlet side of the pump on one of their machines. Might be an option. Maybe more pipe and connect between the filter and the inlet from the tank. It would just need a T piece  never know until things are tried. Amazon do some wire springy pipe clips might be a good idea to get some. I don't think there will be much pressure in that so even an ordinary plastic T piece should do.

The connection to the pressure gauge on the BE is their usual O ring arrangement at each end using teflon/ptfe pipe. Can't really remember but think there is an adapter attached to the gauge which has a screw fitting? Espresso stuff usually uses BSP threads but Sage might not. They use a really obscure metric pipe thread on the portafilter spouts. The other end of the pipe is connected to an outlet on the grouphead - they call it the inner shower screen. They can be bought off the web from Sage - it's shown as a shower screen but the price is rather higher on this one. Don't know if it could be fitted to a DTP and it wont make connecting any easier without the other Sage parts.

I assume the thermothingy is the same as the one on the DTP. On the coil type there is an inlet and an outlet. The outlet goes to the inner shower screen. You'd need to T into that. I think @joey24dirt has already fitted a gauge to a dtp. He might be able to suggest parts. Maybe pushfit fittings are available for the pipe size they use.

The BE is volumetric. It works pretty well up to the point when the opv starts opening. It seems they position them before the opv but not looked so not sure.

John


----------

